# 2010 Discussion - Possibilities



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im not going to claim im a cap expert, but my understanding is that we will have significant capspace in 2010 to sign Wade + another max free agent, or a multitude of quality supporting acts.

*The Heat Keepers - those under contract or required:*

Dwyane Wade
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
Mario Chalmers
Joel Anthony
James Jones (possibly - if cut we still owe him 1.9 mill next season)
*
The 2010 FA List (I've only included players we would have interest in at this stage)*

LeBron James
Kobe Bryant (Player Option)
Dirk Nowitzki (ETO)
Chris Bosh (Player Option)
Amare Stoudemire (ETO)
Joe Johnson
Carlos Boozer
Yao Ming (ETO)
Rudy Gay (RFA)
Ray Allen
Paul Pierce (ETO)
Michael Redd (ETO)
David Lee
Manu Ginobili
Richard Jefferson (ETO)
Brendan Haywood
Raymond Felton
Tyrus Thomas (RFA)
Chris Douglas-Roberts (Team Option)
Brad Miller
John Salmons (ETO)
Ronnie Brewer (RFA)
Tyson Chandler (ETO)
Travis Outlaw
Randy Foye (RFA)
Shaquille O'Neal
Allen Iverson
Zyrdunas Ilgauskus
Marcus Camby
Joel Pryzbilla (ETO)
Jermaine O'Neal
Channing Frye (Player Option)
Grant Hill (Player Option)
Udonis Haslem
Peja Stojakovic (ETO)
Rafer Alston
Mike Miller
Steve Blake
Kurt Thomas
Hakim Warrick
Quentin Richardson
Dorell Wright
Carl Landry (Team Option)
Jarvis Hayes
Bobby Simmons
Drew Gooden
Tracy McGrady
Josh Childress (RFA)
Linas Kleiza (RFA)
Josh Howard (Team Option)
Al Harrington
Larry Hughes
Nate Robinson
JJ Barea (Team Option)
Kenyon Martin (ETO)
Rasual Butler
Sebastian Telfair (Player Option)
Will Bynum (Team Option)
Earl Watson
TJ Ford (Player Option)
Ben Wallace
Anthony Morrow
CJ Watson
Kelenna Azubuike (Player Option)
Louis Amundson
Kyle Lowry (RFA)
Luis Scola (RFA)
Jordan Farmar (RFA
Michael Finley
Theo Ratliff
Matt Bonner
Shannon Brown (Player Option)
Derrick Fisher
DJ Mbenga
Marcus Williams
Jason Williams
Anthony Johnson
Sean Williams

Realistically, how do you see the Heat trying to build from here?

If someone can give me an accurate representation of what our cap situation looks like, and the amount of spending money we will have that'd help.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I once made a really good post on this subject, but I can't find it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we managed to resign Wade but not snag a Bosh/JJ/Amare/Bron/Boozer...what would our next choice be?

Would we go for Rudy Gay or David Lee?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rudy Gay at a non-max contract would be fine with me. He would be an ideal third option on a championship team.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*David Lee* = I'd love to bring this guy in if we could find him a spot. He's a bit small for C though and I think we'd prefer a big bruiser at center over a tweener.
*Brendan Haywood* = Plays defense and rebounds. If he was cheap, I'd take him.
*Marcus Camby* = Big defensive center. I wouldn't mind him for cheap.
*Mike Miller* = Not sure where he would fit in, but a good player is a good player is a good player.
*Drew Gooden* = He's a banger and it never hurts to have too many big men.
*Al Harrington* = I _really_ want this guy. He's physical, can score, and rebounds. He could play SF for us. I think in a good winning environment like we have here, he'd get a little Quentin Richardson in him and realize, "Wow, I have the ability to be a good defender."
*Rasual Butler* = For old time's sake!
*CJ Watson* = A young PG to maybe scare Mario Chalmers a bit.
*Sean Williams* = If he isn't too expensive, it never hurts to take a one year chance on a big time athlete.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Once we sign our big names, hopefully we can lure the likes of Camby and Sual for cheap. Good depth is essential.

What are your thoughts on Al Jefferson? He is apparently on the block. He's a bit injury prone, but he's a legit 6'10 who is a post player, he's young, and would be a great fit next to Beas and Wade IMO.

This trade works:

Jermaine O'Neal
Mario Chalmers
Daequan Cook

for

Al Jefferson
Brian Cardinal
Damien Wilkins

Not sure how desperate the Wolves are to unload him, and it'd be tough to get them to accept without including Beasley...but if we could do that deal we should.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't know why, but I hate that trade, like really badly. I want to keep Daequan Cook and although I love Al Jefferson(the choir boy Zack Randolph), I just don't thinnk he is worth tying our cap to. He made the playoffs once in his career and it was a year freakin Antoine Walker took his starting spot. He's only averaging 18 and 9 this year with 1 block. He could be the second big scorer we need somewhere, but he won't be the big rebounder we need nor the defender. He's not a _bad_ defensive player, but I think we're best combining Wade with a big shot blocker down low. Al Jefferson isn't worth cancelling out our FA chances this summer.

Since this is general 2010 Possibilities and not just FA, lets talk draft.

I'd love to pick up Jarvis Varnardo and Damion James. Heck, it'd be worth trading up to get Varnardo. I think the best way to build this team is to surround Wade and Beasley with one more all-star if possible through FA and then to fill our frontline with athletic guys who can run the floor, rebound, and block shots. Vardnardo and James both fit that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I respectfully disagree with you man - Al is 20/10, he's working his way back from injury this year and is slightly down. But he's a post man, which I think would open Beas n Wade up tremendously.

If theres a legit chance at Bron or Bosh, then itd be hard to do the Jefferson trade...but if it was between David Lee and Al Jeff...id take Jefferson.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh hell yeah. I'd do that in a heart beat, and think the Heat would consider it too. AJ has been a pipedream of mine for awhile, but figured the Wolves would never trade him. He's actually a really good rebounder (averaged 11 three consecutive seasons and has grabbed 22 twice), and his post-scoring would look amazing on this squad.

Only problems: injury history and size. I think we can all agree that next to Beasley a large, tough, shot-blocking C is ideal. Still though, I'd take a shot at Jefferson. When healthy he is one of the premiere power players in the league.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Would the Clips consider UD and Dorell for Camby and 'Sual?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

MB30 said:


> Would the Clips consider UD and Dorell for Camby and 'Sual?


Sorry but I hate this idea.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id do it in a second. All are 2010 FA's anyway.

We need someone who can rebound. Hence, Camby. Sual is better than Dorell, fraid to say.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The more I watch Beasley play, the more I think he is our PF of the future, and the more I want Joe Johnson on this team. We are not getting an allstar point guard unless some deal comes totally out of left field and Johnson is very capable of sharing ball handling duties. I think he would be a perfect 2nd/3rd option guy next to Wade and Beasley. 

I also LOVE the Al Jefferson idea, but I don't think we have the pieces for him.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hear that JJ does not want to share the spot light. He wants to be the go to guy. Won't happen here unfortunately.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We'll see - its gonna be a very interesting offseason though.

Its obvious Riles is going all in for Bron, using Wade as the lure. Bosh is the "consolation" prize, with Amare and JJ next down the list.

Priority #1 is retaining Wade, hopefully with a little discount so we have more cash to stack the team. Bron (although a long shot) is possible, particularly if the Cavs flunk in the postseason. He's gonna be heavily suited by everyone, but if we have Wade already in place thats gonna be tough to turn down. 

Once we get our other big FA, our attention will turn to the quality role playing vets. This will be a Riley team by the time the 10-11 season starts, count on that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Draft wise, I think we need to look at SF's and C's in particular. Having looked at DE's online mock, guys that interest me are:

Greg Monroe
Larry Sanders
Solomon Alabi (DE has us taking him, currently)
Kyle Singler
Stanley Robinson
Paul George

Currently we would have picks 17 and 18 in the draft. If the Raps make the playoffs, we get their pick, otherwise it is lottery protected.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MB30, remember that DraftExpress only ranks on where they think the players will fall, not based on needs of team. They don't take who likely will be picking in a spot into consideration.

Greg Monroe would be a good one. Has so far been very underwhelming in college, but the guy has shown flashes. Stanley Robinson has never got me too excited, but I certainly would make me happy as an athletic guy to patrol the wings for us. No to Larry Sanders. I don't believe in small school big men translating to the NBA. Negative to Alabi as a lottery pick. Just to raw. Wouldn't be mad if we took him. Paul George doesn't get me excited, nor does Singler.

No one else feeling the love for Varnardo? The dude is a beast. He is a bit small, but he is explosive and very long. He shoot a high percentage and is a good rebounder and we all know he blocks shots very well. He is an above average defensive player, too. Michael Washington when healthy last year beasted on everyone from Dexter Pittman to Patrick Patterson, but Jarvis Varnardo owned him. It was kind of sad.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> We'll see - its gonna be a very interesting offseason though.
> 
> Its obvious Riles is going all in for Bron, using Wade as the lure. Bosh is the "consolation" prize, with Amare and JJ next down the list.
> 
> ...


I would just as soon pass on LeBron. Hopefully Riley gives him a 24 hour ultimatum otherwise LeBron will Mo Williams/Odom us. He's such an attention whore that you just know he is going to visit every single team with cap space and then sign on the last day of free agency after he has squeezed out every last drop of attention. Wade might do the same thing. It's the diva way of life.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Draft wise, I think we need to look at SF's and C's in particular. Having looked at DE's online mock, guys that interest me are:
> 
> Greg Monroe
> Larry Sanders
> ...


Guys like Singler are the type of player that this team needs but does not want. He could invent himself into a Kapono with dribbling skills but we would sooner offer a contract to a 900-year-old Lindsay Hunter to play defense than bring in an offensive player.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, I figured that he sounds like Mike Miller...but he'd be cheaper and younger.

Agreed on Lebron though Adam, he's definately gonna drag this out as long as possible...im not sure we can wait that long when there's so many other players on the market.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Smithian said:


> He made the playoffs once in his career and it was a year freakin Antoine Walker took his starting spot.


You mean his rookie year, where he started a grand total of one game? Even then, Al didn't become a threat until 2006-07, when he had been working with Clifford Ray for a bit and finally lost some weight.


> He's only averaging 18 and 9 this year with 1 block. He could be the second big scorer we need somewhere, but he won't be the big rebounder we need nor the defender.


He's an excellent rebounder, he averaged 11 a game each of the previous three seasons. His numbers are down this year partially because he's coming back from a big injury, and Love's emergence last season (after Jefferson went down) has all of a sudden made it so there aren't quite as many points and rebounds for Jefferson to get (Love is averaging 16 and 13, rounding up).


> He's not a _bad_ defensive player, but I think we're best combining Wade with a big shot blocker down low. Al Jefferson isn't worth cancelling out our FA chances this summer.


What big time shot blocking players are on the market? Bosh is negligibly better, and Amare isn't nearly as good at shot blocking. Acquiring Jefferson would be fantastic for Miami, since he's only $12 million (if he does elevate Miami to elite status, that is a huge huge bargain), for 3 more years once the start of next season rolls around, compared to the 5/6 year deal for more AAV you'd have to commit to Bosh or Amare, who I'm guessing are the players in your crosshairs.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Solomon Alabi *appears* like he would be a great pickup for Miami in the draft.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Floods said:


> You mean his rookie year, where he started a grand total of one game? Even then, Al didn't become a threat until 2006-07, when he had been working with Clifford Ray for a bit and finally lost some weight.
> 
> He's an excellent rebounder, he averaged 11 a game each of the previous three seasons. His numbers are down this year partially because he's coming back from a big injury, and Love's emergence last season (after Jefferson went down) has all of a sudden made it so there aren't quite as many points and rebounds for Jefferson to get (Love is averaging 16 and 13, rounding up).
> 
> What big time shot blocking players are on the market? Bosh is negligibly better, and Amare isn't nearly as good at shot blocking. Acquiring Jefferson would be fantastic for Miami, since he's only $12 million (if he does elevate Miami to elite status, that is a huge huge bargain), for 3 more years once the start of next season rolls around, compared to the 5/6 year deal for more AAV you'd have to commit to Bosh or Amare, who I'm guessing are the players in your crosshairs.


Excellent post, and I agree with all your points.

It'd also leave us more cash to get solid vets to place around this nucleus...remember, Beas is 21 and Jefferson is 25-26...not in their primes yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

New 2010 article from the Herald. 

*Heat's top choice is LeBron, but team won't risk wait*


> • Two people who spoke to the Heat said LeBron James is clearly the outside free agent most coveted by the Heat, but Miami does not want to risk losing out on other targeted stars by waiting too long. Re-signing Dwyane Wade remains the No. 1 priority.
> 
> ``They're going to get a feel for who they have the best shot at and will craft their strategy accordingly,'' a source close to the Heat said. ``They will pursue more than one guy. James is their top choice, but if they get a yes from Chris Bosh or Amare Stoudemire, I'd be shocked if they told either to hold on so they can wait on LeBron'' -- unless Miami has strong reason to believe James is coming. ``If they get one of those three, they would feel confident they can keep Wade. Their biggest anxiety is losing Wade.''
> 
> ...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Floods said:


> You mean his rookie year, where he started a grand total of one game? Even then, Al didn't become a threat until 2006-07, when he had been working with Clifford Ray for a bit and finally lost some weight.
> 
> He's an excellent rebounder, he averaged 11 a game each of the previous three seasons. His numbers are down this year partially because he's coming back from a big injury, and Love's emergence last season (after Jefferson went down) has all of a sudden made it so there aren't quite as many points and rebounds for Jefferson to get (Love is averaging 16 and 13, rounding up).
> 
> What big time shot blocking players are on the market? Bosh is negligibly better, and Amare isn't nearly as good at shot blocking. Acquiring Jefferson would be fantastic for Miami, since he's only $12 million (if he does elevate Miami to elite status, that is a huge huge bargain), for 3 more years once the start of next season rolls around, compared to the 5/6 year deal for more AAV you'd have to commit to Bosh or Amare, who I'm guessing are the players in your crosshairs.


My point is Al Jefferson has been on bad teams. I look at that as a scary thing. I want players who have been on winning teams. Now, in his defense, even KG in Minnesota had much more help than Al Jefferson has yet to really have. I just have never look at Al Jeff as a dominant rebounder. If you're tearing it up offensively and getting 10 or 11 boards night in and night out, your team should atleast be very respectable. The T-Wolves are really not respectable.

There are no big time shot blockers out there in FA. As far as Bosh, if you're bored, go back and look at some Bosh topics. I was screaming bloody murder all offseason that Bosh was not a slam dunk championship player for us. Bosh would be amazing for us if we had a solid defensive center, but he'd either be our C where he isn't a first first guy or he'd be our PF with us using an average defensive center and forcing Beasley to SF. I am however enamored with Amare. He has a ton of negatives, but I'd like him here for reasons I don't want to lay out all here. I think he could make it work at C. Only problem is within two weeks after signing he'd be screaming and crying about being at C and would try to force his way to PF.

I'm a huge Al Jefferson fan. Have been since everyone thought he'd be a Razorback but ended up going pro. He's developed like I thought he would. I just don't think he'd fit in perfectly with the Heat. I'm not sure if he'd be a true center for us and I look at any move that moves Beasley to small forward as move that quite frankly sucks.

Disclaimer: If the Miami Heat acquired Al Jefferson, Amare Stoudemire, or Chris Bosh without moving Michael Beasley, I would crap myself and be on this board screaming championship the very next day. The positives for every player far out weighs the negatives and the discussion isn't if or if not we want a player but which one we want.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Another thing, I watched Jarvis Varnardo tear up the Hogs last night. He carried the Bulldogs in a game they only won 82-80. Hope some of you other guys caught the game on ESPN U. He had a dominant triple double of points, rebounds, and blocks as he took over the game from the opening minutes. Also took over the spot for third most shot blocks of all time by passing Tim Duncan This guy needs to be in a Miami Heat uniform next year, even if we have to trade up to get him. He is super athletic, ultra long, blocks shots with ease, good rebounder, and his offense has come along. His FG % is over 60%.I remember a couple years ago when he was terrible offensively. Last night Mississippi State kept pounding the ball into him and he was very effective against Michael Washington who before hurting his back was projected as a lottery pick and will probably end up being picked up in the late first round at worst this offseason. Varnardo showed a few back to basket moves that surprised me to see him use.

The best thing about Jarvis Varnardo is the guy is aggressive. Rotnei Clarke is the 2nd leading scorer in the SEC and you can argue Courtney Fortson is the best playmaker and penetrator in the SEC if the not the whole south that isn’t named John Wall. Every time they drove the lane it seemed like he sent them sprawling on the floor as he blocked everything they sent up. And these aren’t blocks into the stands. Of his 10 or 11 blocks, I bet he simply took three shots out of the air and held onto them and all but maybe 2 of the others, the rest were all sent back to teammates to start the break. This guy is an intelligent defender.

Catch this guy when he plays Kentucky on ESPN in February. He’ll slice Patrick Patterson and Demarcus Cousin’s guts open before they even know what’s going on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> My point is Al Jefferson has been on bad teams. I look at that as a scary thing. I want players who have been on winning teams. Now, in his defense, even KG in Minnesota had much more help than Al Jefferson has yet to really have. I just have never look at Al Jeff as a dominant rebounder. If you're tearing it up offensively and getting 10 or 11 boards night in and night out, your team should atleast be very respectable. The T-Wolves are really not respectable.


Thing is, over the past two seasons while Al is playing theyve gone on some very competitive streaks. I think at the start of 09 they were the hottest team in the league. His play HAS contributed to wins.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we got Al Jefferson to pair with Wade n Beas, thats kinda of like the East equivalent of the Pau Gasol trade...seriously...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh yeah. I'd easily trade Haslem for him. I'd hope the Heat are looking into this one. We'd still need a PG and SF, but it would be a huge boost.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We all know we are gonna make a run at James and Bosh, but what veterans would you like to see us get to round out the roster?

For mine, bench scoring is a must...so id like to see us try and get Al Harrington or Travis Outlaw (assuming he's healthy).

Other than that, Marcus Camby would be a nice compliment inside - and Steve Blake or someone to manage the point guard slot would be handy.

James and Bosh are the obvious primary targets, Amare, Joe Johnson and Rudy Gay id say would be our secondary targets - with David Lee and Boozer as our third likely targets for the major cap space acquisition. Obviously, if Wade leaves then we have a lot more space to try and figure out how to rebuild...but fingers crossed that doesnt occur.

While im anxious about the current season...after two offseasons of very limited change (our biggest FA pickup has been James Jones...yeaaaaaaah....), im pretty psyched about 2010. I have faith Riles is gonna build a team that will combat the heavyweights of our conference.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ESPN states theyre hearing Amare is available for the right price, and has a '40-50%' chance of being dealt.

Would the Suns consider the following.

Heat trade:

Jermaine O'Neal (Expiring contract of $23,016,000)
Dorell Wright (Expiring contract of $2,887,165 - still young and a good fit)
Mario Chalmers (Young talent, small contract of $756,000)

Heat receive:

Amar'e Stoudemire (Sign to extension)
Leandro Barbosa (2 years remaining, this years contract is $6,600,000)

Suns can then make a run at Bosh to sign in the offseason and pair with Nash. Also shed Barbosa's contract. Heat get their bigman half a year earlier to lock up and some bench scoring albeit at an inflated price.

Lineup - Heat:

Alston/Arroyo
Wade/Barbosa/Cook
QRich/Jones/Diawara
Beasley/Haslem
Stoudemire/Anthony/Magloire

Lineup - Phoenix

Nash/Chalmers
Richardson/Dragic
Hill/Wright/Clark/Griffin
Frye/Dudley/Amundson
O'Neal/Lopez/Collins

Thoughts? Any chance here or is the talent differential too much to swallow for Phoenix?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Id think theyd at least hold out for another deal.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

$7 million is too much for a backup SG, I would do it as long as we can get somebody else, or just Amare.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I think Barbosa is a nice pairing with Wade, though. They can both play at the same time without a problem


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*With Implications For 2010 Cap, Ticket Sales Beating Forecasts*


> This season's NBA ticket revenues have not dropped as much as the league office projected over the summer. The league expected a 6% to 7% drop in ticket sales but there has been only a 1.7% drop to date.
> 
> Attendance is flat or ahead of last season's pace in the majority of NBA arenas. The Nets and Pistons account for most of the small overall decline.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty significant implications for teams waiting on 2010 there. If cap is larger than expected, thats very good news for us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh yeah. If think I remember hearing a year or so ago that if the cap didn't plummet we'd be able to afford two max players in addition to Wade, as well as peripheral players.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Let me ask this to you guys; since there are rumor about squiring Amare, would you all rather trade
for him now (not sure Phoenix's situation if Amare wants to comeback or not to them so iftheyd be wiling to give up Amare for anytbung or would want like Beasley) or would u rather wait till summer and try to sign one of those big named guys? Waiting is more risky but not waiting means u gotta give up somtbing. But then again risking waiting could mean losing Wade if we can't get somone big this summer


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Trading is something I would definitely look into considering the the majority of the guys who would be traded probably won't even be in Heat uniforms next season, anyhow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd wait, no doubt. Its not just that we'd have to give up _something _to get one of those guys, but Beasley. Wade/Amare/Beasley sounds waaaay better than Wade/Amare.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I know I will get flamed for this but I would trade for STAT even if we have to give up Bease.

Thing is, Suns want cap relief, picks and youngins. I'm sure if they don't want Bease, a trade would of been done by now.

The reason I am willing to give up Bease is because Amare is better now and Wade is not getting any younger.

Wade needs help now and trading for STAT shows him we are commited on getting him help now and not wait around for Bease to develop into a player when Wade might be on his decline by then.

You might disagree with all the points so far but I think that with Wade and STAT here, attracting Lebron will be that much easier.

No matter what the cap is, if Mickey is willing to spend to have Wade, Bron and STAT, we can have a verbal agreement from Wade and STAT and then Sign Bron for max money and then extend Wade and STAT. We would be over the cap but everybody gets the contract they want.

If we can't get Bron, we can still get Bosh. I think a Bosh/STAT frontcourt could work. Bosh has shown that he can be a very good defensive player when he doesn't have to carry too much offensive load.

With the right role players, Wade/Bosh/STAT can be better than Kobe/Gasol/Bynum or The Celtics big 3.

Of course I'd rather have Bron than Bosh but all I'm saying is that the second option is still one that makes us into a contender.

If we have to give up Bease for it. Do It.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MB30 said:


> ESPN states theyre hearing Amare is available for the right price, and has a '40-50%' chance of being dealt.
> 
> Would the Suns consider the following.
> 
> ...


You think that would be the right price? 

They're just gauging his value again. Anything involving Miami would begin and end with Beasley.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am very hesitant to deal Beasley, but a Wade/Amare pick and roll has me salivating. Mike is such a cost effective player though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> I know I will get flamed for this but I would trade for STAT even if we have to give up Bease.
> 
> Thing is, Suns want cap relief, picks and youngins. I'm sure if they don't want Bease, a trade would of been done by now.
> 
> ...


1) Why make a rash move though and dump Beas now for a guy that'll be free agent in just a few months? A FA who recently bought a condo down here and loves the city? It's just not smart. I'm not sure that that move makes us a contender instantly.

2) Don't have the official numbers, but I don't think LeBron would fit financially in that case.

3) Pretty sure that's not possible

4) Definitely. If by "work" you mean "result in 2 of our big 3 constantly bickering to the media about the other guy occupying his space and taking his shots and forcing him out of his comfort-zone," then I absolutely agree with you, 100%.

5) There's no question a solid second option is crucial to contending, but so is a solid third option, a role Beasley could fill in his sleep. Why piss away an inexpensive, highly-productive, pre-prime third-option when players like that are not a dime a dozen, particularly on a rookie scale?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

First off, whatever happens, the second we start signing other players, we lose bird rights to go over the cap to sign others. Otherwise everyone would wait to sign guys until after FA.

Also, I like Amare, but will he even play C for somebody? I'm sure he'll agree with someone but then he could start whining at the first adversity he faces. Also, remember, although pick and roll with him would be awesome and his SportsCenter dunks would be a perfect complement to Wade, he has lots of negatives.

He's not an instant perfect fit. He creates nothing on offense with anyone since he's not a good passer. He screws up every defensive rotation, does dumb crap most of the time, and aside from occasional huge blocks, he doesn't scare anyone on defense. He's kind of soft. Even with D'inflation of his statistics, he's never been a a 10 rebound a night guy. Is it possible that he comes in and redefines himself? Of course. I just am not betting on it.

Does Amare Stoudemire replacing Michael Beasley make us a championship contender? I say no. I also wouldn't give up Beasley for him. I think by Beasley's 4th year, he'll be better than Amare. Beasley will be a 20 point a night guy atleast next year and will hit 10 rebounds a night by his 4th year at the latest. Above all, he's getting better defensively all the time.

For the negatives I listed, does Amare as a free agent plus Beasley still being on roster possibly make us a championship contender? *Heck yes*.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not sure I see STAT and Bease working out anyway.

But if we lose our bird rights to go over the cap after we sign some players... that kinda makes sense. I figured it would be too easy.

Forget everything I said. The whole point to trade for STAT was to get bird rights to go over the cap.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How much cap space are we looking at next season, also?

Its clear we desperately need PG, C and a competent SF. Center should be the priority, if we can land Bosh...that's taken care of, and we should be able to round out the roster with veterans looking to jump on a contender (assuming we also retain Wade).

Moves id like to see:

Resign Dwyane Wade
Sign Chris Bosh
Sign Mike Miller
Sign Marcus Camby
Sign Steve Blake
Resign Dorell

PG - Steve Blake
SG - Dwyane Wade
SF - Mike Miller
PF - Michael Beasley
C - Chris Bosh

Bench:
6 - Marcus Camby
7 - Dorell Wright
8 - Mario Chalmers
9 - Daequan Cook
10 - Joe Smith?
11 - Michael Finley?
12 - Jamaal Magloire?

Is something like that even possible, judging by the amount of space we will have?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...countdown.trade.deadline/index.html?eref=sihp

Interesting article about the 2011 CBA. Apparently the league is interested in implementing a hard cap which would pretty much create a completely new NBA.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not sure how I feel about the hard cap. The league would become much more even and competitive, with parity all over, but it might be less fun, too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is anyone else a little concerned about Wade bolting? I wasnt before, but with our crap play of late...im starting to get edgy.

There are a few teams which scare me.

Bulls - Hometown. Derrick Rose, Luol Deng and Joakim Noah. Team he loved growing up. This team with Wade could do damage.

Nets - Brook Lopez, Devin Harris, Yi and CDR. JayZ. Russian dude. Big city. Lots of cap space to sign another premier FA also.

Compare that to ours, which is Beasley, Mario and DQ. Mickey and Riles. Big city, warm weather. Can sign another premier FA. Won a 'chip with us.

Scary.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Try to get Amare using Beasley and QRich then go after a small forward on a team looking to shed salary/shake it up like Maggette or Butler using Haslem, Wright and draft picks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nah, id rather keep Beasley and get Amare/Bosh/JJ/Gay in the offseason.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Turn on ESPN to Mississippi State-Kentucky. I have a good feeling that Jarvis Varnardo is about to slice Demarcus Cousin's guts open infront of God and country.

Varnardo is so perfect for every one of our needs.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

i'm watching...would love to see that but Cousins has been on a massive tear lately.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You've been hyping Varnardo for a while now, let me know how he goes. I believe he's starting to get some attention in the media these days.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dear Mississippi State, stuff like wearing fugly alternate black jerseys *at home* is why you are Miss State.

Kentucky has gone inside meaningfully about one time and Demarcus Cousin's drew a fouk on a made basket. Otherwise they're ignoring Patterson(would be an *awesome* second round pick as the young Haslem)and Cousins much more than usual. Varnardo started off the game with a huge slam. Miss State guards look scared to death and are launching 3's. Hopefully both teams go inside once pace slows down.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

they've done alright w the pace (for about 60-70 range if it keeps up), they're getting some back-cuts which is big to open up the 3-balls. 

btw this is the perfect situation for Cousins to have trouble, loud crowd, good interior D..he has a pretty short fuse.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Imagine that; Cousins with two fouls with about 5 mins to go in the first. He got an offensive rebound and slammed it home possession before but it was against a zone which is always a crap shoot for the defender.

Varnardo has had a block on Cousins and Cousins another time drew a foul on a made basket. Otherwise there hasn't been much of them matched up against eachother.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Varnardo just got fouled out on a bs touch call by the refs. Typical crap handing it to Calipari on the type of call that makes me unable to watch college basketball that much aside from Arkansas. Just completely awful touch call. People who claim the NBA is a finesse league compared to college must not watch the games.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

i know he's your boy but Cousins got his 4th on some BS too tho. Miss St. tryna hang on tho..they need to run a couple back cuts right now, Kentucky is over playin to stop the 3s and the middle is wiiiide open.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Overtime!

Patrick Patterson has been the best big man tonight. He has definitely reminded me why I called him a mid-first rounder preseason when I thought he was a banger and a back to basket big man. Now he has gone from being the all too common uncomftorable tweener to a legit NBA starting PF. He has a nasty midrange game and has even with decent success stretched his range to 3 point land making 17-42 on the season after making none in his first two seasons. He is graduating early to leave early this offseason.

I'd rather Varnardo but I'd be happier than a pig in **** with Patterson.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What a game


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

just let Augustus shoot.. i'd be very surprised to see Miss St. pull it off. some of the calls in this OT have been atrocious.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone else kinda want Varnardo or Patterson after watching that game? Patterson was a beast and Varnardo did well when on the court.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Posted this on draft forum;



> Patrick Patterson is surpassing my expectations by so much. I remember loving him as a freshman as a strictly college player. Absolutely loved to watch him bang down low and out physical whole front lines. He improved a lot from his first year to second year and now from second to third year. Most importantly, when he got to Kentucky he was a strict back to basket big man. He still is extremely strong and plays very hard, but now he was going into tonight 17-42 from the 3 point line!!! For a guy whose bread and butter is being a banger down low, he has a ton of range to complement his ability. He is a legit starting caliber PF in the NBA if he has a legit big man next to him.
> 
> I would love to see him play on a team like the Heat as a third big man. Set hard screens for guys on the perimeter, nail midrange jumpers, and wreak havoc on second unit frontlines defensively and on the boards. I think he _should_ go in the bottom of the lottery, but I think he’ll slip into the 15-20 range for no good reason.


:cheers: Here is to hoping we don't trade our draft picks for a retirement age player this summer who will play 60 games!! :cheers:​


----------

